# Leader 725



## Bike_Me (22 Apr 2013)

Hi all,
While visiting Brick Lane bikes, I came across the Leader 725. However, doing some research, it seems to be tainted with alot of bad reviews, with little to no good reviews about it. Is this an instance of hearing/reading all the bad reviews because all those who have loved the bike, are too busy enjoying it? Or is it an obvious bike to steer away from?


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Apr 2013)

Leader are a brand that seem to be ridden almost exclusively by fixie skidders.


----------



## Bike_Me (22 Apr 2013)

I'm guessing thats frowned upon?


----------



## marzjennings (22 Apr 2013)

Leader make some great, cheap, strong and simple track frames. We have a few at the velodrome and folks seem to like riding them. Not the lightest frame on the planet, but good enough for training. 
Are you planning on building up a fixie or single speed for the road? They can be fitted with brakes, but no mounts for gears, mudguards, bottles.


----------



## Bike_Me (22 Apr 2013)

Brick lane have a complete 725 for sale, single speed and with front and rear brakes. Not really fussed about mudguards and bottles... However, would love the option to fit gears. Might have a look if it'd be possible to fit in an alfine hub..


----------



## marzjennings (22 Apr 2013)

I doubt an alfine will fit, they're usually 135mm across and the leader only has spacing for a 120mm hub. Your bike shop may be able to make it work.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 Apr 2013)

Brick Lane Bikes = hipster tax.


----------

